# This Channel Is Not Available



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

TiVo Series 2
Occasional when switching channels the screen will be blank for a few seconds and then display a form which says this channel is not available. Five or ten seconds later the channel will show up.
This happens mostly when switching to channel 13 (PBS) but has happened on other channels.
Is this the TiVo or the cable box?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Series 2???

Cable box???

If you’re actually using a Series 2 with IR blasters controlling a cable box, your issue is the cable box since all tuning happens on the box. The TiVo just accepts the AV signal.

Does the on screen message look like a TiVo message or cable message? (ie: graphics, fonts, etc)


----------

